# Tech pack - TV channel reception?



## Vista58 (Jan 21, 2015)

My new Audi TT coupe was delivered today and over the moon! Just tried to get the TV reception which it should have but can't work out why the TV channels selection is not even shown on the MMI connect screen. Any clues. Supposed to be there...

All i seem to have Radio function. And all that with Bang & Olafson speakers, but no TV???


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Maybe this is a dumb question but I cannot understand why you would want to watch TV
when driving a car - very dangerous and possibly illegal?
No good for the front passenger either as the virtual cockpit is only clearly visible to the driver.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Arbalest said:


> No good for the front passenger either as the virtual cockpit is only clearly visible to the driver.


Try telling that to some on here


----------



## Vista58 (Jan 21, 2015)

I did not mean to watch when driving...it automatically cuts the picture when you drive away from standstill but leaves the audio playing, so you could be watching say BBC news on your driveway and then can carry on listening to the audio...? Just a gimmick. But beginning to think it was probably an option only for Usa and Europe...typical. We pay top price in UK for the cars and we get shafted on extras which are supposed to be standard....on well.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Lovely car Vista, congrats. UK Brochure makes no mention of TV Reception being available in the TT, did not see it in the configurator either. EU Brochure says this:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks Good Vista... I'm starting to really like the Tango Red. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

As a side note on the Virtual Cockpit... I was shocked...  to discover that the VC is a £600 option on the Q7. Of course, the Q7 has the central screen which the TT doesn't. Starting to wonder if Audi have went with a slightly bad strategy with the one screen VC on the TT...? The £1950 Tech pack on the Q7 does include the VC as well as head-up display and Audi Connect.



leopard said:


> Try telling that to some on here


Who? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TV is not an option for the TT.
I doubt it will be offered as the only screen is in the dash - details are in the user manual however from memory.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

It's actually an £1100 option on the new Q7: 

_Digital TV reception. Reception of digital (DVB-T) uncoded television stations (MPEG-2 standard), TV picture, teletext and Electronic Programme Guide (EPG). Facility to connect 2 external AV sources via adaptor cables (available from Audi Genuine Accessories). Please note: TV reception depends on local digital network availability. *Picture display only possible on MMI screen when your Audi Q7 is stationary, audio available at all times*_


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

The odd thing is that I have definitely watched TV in the TT, as a dealer had the VC tuned to BBC news and i remember being bored by their beige interpretation of the world and switching to something more interesting using the steering wheel controls. So not sure how that figures in all of this.

A few passenger views (and a front one) from Essex. Actually, I went back to Chingford to see their Vegas TTS, only to discover it had gone the day before. Fortunately, these were still there from my previous visit. Love the "cut" of the daytime running lights on the Daytona, seems to really bring them out.















[attachment=0]ImageUploadedByAG Free1441133515.991261.jpg[/attachment

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

to get to it, it 'would' be media, tv, in answer to the original question


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well you can get The Simpsons. In Swedish.

This also has one of the brown interiors.











































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

So the conclusion is that the TV function is not available in the UK market...?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

One conclusion is that you can watch fantastic Euro TV in Italy.

This guy takes you through it. In Italian.





























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it's a 1k option in Germany. It's not listed as a UK option currently.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> it's a 1k option in Germany. It's not listed as a UK option currently.


Personally I think that would be the most wasteful way to spend money on a TT, but each to their own.
Not offered in North America either.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I like the idea, but I only had the tv on my first car after the driver license then I've always thought same as you..
A waste of money if you don't live every day in the car and, in the city otherwise the signal is not always good or you have a few and not useful channels..at least in Europe..


----------



## Vista58 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks to all the replies; especially Sherry13 as I saw the same YouTube clip and was convinced I was gonna get it (TV channels) as I paid extra for the top tech pack. Gutted...lol. Anyway the car drives like a Ferrari not that I've ever owned a Ferrari but it feels like I am special in it I am getting a lot of admiring glances. Hope to pull a new girlfriend soon - only thing I pulled driving my previous car (Ford Kuga) was a back muscle climbing in and out of it lol.


Cheers all.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I've asked a few dealers via my Instagram if they know more, let's see what come of it. Great post!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> I've asked a few dealers via my Instagram if they know more, let's see what come of it. Great post!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


More importantly, have the dealers paid for a TV license Sherry?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Vista58 said:


> My new Audi TT coupe was delivered today and over the moon! Just tried to get the TV reception which it should have but can't work out why the TV channels selection is not even shown on the MMI connect screen. Any clues. Supposed to be there...
> 
> All i seem to have Radio function. And all that with Bang & Olafson speakers, but no TV???


let me get this right - youve paid a fortune to a dealer for a new car and youre asking an enthusiast forum why a function you have paid for and have had demonstrated doesnt work.

RTFM or ask your dealer !!! :roll:

ps - and please let us know what he says


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Vista58, thanks for the shout-out and if I hear anything more, I will post up. As the other guy says, please do share any feedback you get from your own dealership, whether good or bad as I suspect quite a few people would want to know what they say.

Mr R, maybe the old TV detector van paid Finchley Road a visit?! Here is a question: is it an urban myth that they could do no detective work whatsoever??!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Mr R, maybe the old TV detector van paid Finchley Road a visit?! Here is a question: is it an urban myth that they could do no detective work whatsoever??!!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Really? Always wondered how they could pin-point someone in a block of flats!

Ok, so if no TV option, can it play a DVD...?


----------



## Vista58 (Jan 21, 2015)

Well with my car just sitting on my drive I at least got to play a DVD of a James Bond film and that worked! With surround sound on the Bang & Olafson system the sound was awesome....so if ever my large screen TV packs up in my house I can go and watch a movie in the car...lol


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mr R said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr R, maybe the old TV detector van paid Finchley Road a visit?! Here is a question: is it an urban myth that they could do no detective work whatsoever??!!
> ...


As long as the car is not in motion.


----------

